# How to convert screen shot to .jpg?



## DaveD (Nov 2, 2003)

Life is sometimes dicey here in the slow lane.

I have been saving photos from websites as screen shots.  I need to convert them to .jpg files so I can share them with others.  I thought I could import the screen shot into Appleworks 6.2, and save it as .jpg, but I don't think I can.

I sent the screen shot to a Windoze friend, and he said that PhotoShop Elements opened it, and then he was able to convert it to .jpg.  Should I buy a copy of Elements 1.0?  If I do, is it compatible with 9.2 if I ever decide to update the OS?  I am using 9.1 and haven't seen the need to update it.

Any help in doing this simple task will be appreciated.

DaveD


----------



## edX (Nov 2, 2003)

go to www.versiontracker.com and get Graphic Converter. it's shareware, works in os 9 or 10, is cheaper than elements and in fact, you can use it without paying for as long as you like provided you are willing to put up with a delayed launch. but it's also worth supporting and upgrades are free for 10 years.


----------



## DaveD (Nov 2, 2003)

edX said:
			
		

> go to www.versiontracker.com and get Graphic Converter. it's shareware, works in os 9 or 10, is cheaper than elements and in fact, you can use it without paying for as long as you like provided you are willing to put up with a delayed launch. but it's also worth supporting and upgrades are free for 10 years.




Thanks, ed.  I will get it and pay up.  It is pretty Macless country here in Southern Indiana, so I don't have any help.  But, I would rather be starting out this way than by spending my time trying to keep a windoze machine from going haywire all of the time.

DaveD


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Nov 3, 2003)

Also check your 10.x cd/dvd. I had the full version coming with my tibook 1Ghz.


----------



## Arden (Nov 4, 2003)

There is a Terminal command to change the default file type that screenshots are, but I don't know what it is... anybody want to shed some light here?


----------



## toast (Nov 4, 2003)

The Terminal trick worked only in 10.1 I *think*.
Hey Dave, screenshots are saved in PDF format, right ? Preview can open and save those to JPEG.


----------



## DaveD (Nov 4, 2003)

toast said:
			
		

> The Terminal trick worked only in 10.1 I *think*.
> Hey Dave, screenshots are saved in PDF format, right ? Preview can open and save those to JPEG.




Thanks, toast.

I will try to see if I can figure out how to try that.  It is just what I need to do.

I am going to post myself as "Virtually Clueless" because that is what I am.  I am lost without a Visual Quickstart Manual.  There is no way that I could use the GraphicConverter that I downloaded, without some serious tutoring.

DaveD


----------



## bobw (Nov 4, 2003)

KUNVERT is Free and will convert to jpg. Just download it, put it on your drive, then drag it to the Dock. Anytime you take a screen shot, or what to convert something to a JPG, just drop it on the Kunvert icon in the Dock.


----------



## DaveD (Nov 4, 2003)

bobw said:
			
		

> KUNVERT is Free and will convert to jpg. Just download it, put it on your drive, then drag it to the Dock. Anytime you take a screen shot, or what to convert something to a JPG, just drop it on the Kunvert icon in the Dock.




Thanks, bobw.  That is just my speed.

toast, I have the screen shot that opens as a Simple Text document.  I can't find this preview that you talk about.  If I select the screen shot on my desktop without opening it, I can't find this preview either.  I have read, or been told, that screen shots are saved at the root level of the hard drive, not PDF.

DaveD


----------



## DaveD (Nov 4, 2003)

bobw said:
			
		

> KUNVERT is Free and will convert to jpg. Just download it, put it on your drive, then drag it to the Dock. Anytime you take a screen shot, or what to convert something to a JPG, just drop it on the Kunvert icon in the Dock.




bobw-
The Kunvert page says that it requires OS10.  I am in OS9.1.  And it converts PDF to Jpg.  I don't think the screen shot is PDF.  It does not open in Acrobat Reader, but in Simple Text.

DaveD


----------



## bobw (Nov 4, 2003)

Dave

Sorry about that. It is only for OS X. Like EdX said, graphicConverter is a great program.


----------



## toast (Nov 5, 2003)

DaveD said:
			
		

> toast, I have the screen shot that opens as a Simple Text document.



Okay, you're on OS9, I thought you were on X. OS9 takes screenshots in PICT format, a Mac-specific, no-loss format. In fact, this format is useless and obtrusive, so we are going to convert it.

In your Applications (or Utilities), you have a Quicktime folder, and in this folder, you have Picture Viewer. Open it. Then select Open from the File menu, and find your screenshot. Your screenshot should be at your hard drive's root, along with the System Folder, the Applications, the Documents... Open your screenshot and select Export from the same File menu in Picture Viewer.

Now you can save in a regular format. JPEG is what you need, IMO.

Another more complex technique to have your screenshots opening directly in Picture Viewer by double clicking: use FileBuddy (free evaluation at www.skytag.com) to change all "PICT" files with creator "ttxt" to "ogle". You didn't catch that ? No worry, you don't really need this.


----------



## toast (Nov 5, 2003)

Oh, and when you post an OS9 question, I recommend warning us first, so we don't answer with OSX solutions.


----------



## DaveD (Nov 5, 2003)

toast said:
			
		

> Okay, you're on OS9, I thought you were on X. OS9 takes screenshots in PICT format, a Mac-specific, no-loss format. In fact, this format is useless and obtrusive, so we are going to convert it.
> 
> In your Applications (or Utilities), you have a Quicktime folder, and in this folder, you have Picture Viewer. Open it. Then select Open from the File menu, and find your screenshot. Your screenshot should be at your hard drive's root, along with the System Folder, the Applications, the Documents... Open your screenshot and select Export from the same File menu in Picture Viewer.
> 
> ...



toast, this is the kind of thing that I thought would be suggested.  I didn't think I needed complex software for this task.

I follow you up to the very end--
"Open your screenshot and select Export from the same File menu in Picture Viewer."

When I select the screenshot in Picture Viewer, I see the preview image in the Picture Viewer window.  But, when I click Open, I get a window with the picture that looks exactly like the Simple Text window.  It is Picture Viewer that is running, not Simple Text.  My only choices on the Picture Viewer File menu are Open, Close, Page Setup, Print and Quit.  I can't select Exoprt.

On the Edit menu, I can click on Copy.  When I do that, nothing happens that I can see.  If there is a JPEG copy made by Picture Viewer, I don't know where it is...
I have found this picture on the Simple Text Clipboard.  It is the image without the Simple Text Window.  I have tried opening a new email in Outlook Express and I can click on Paste from the Edit menu.  But I just get the mistake beep, even when I have changed the format to HTML.  The image is also present when I view the Clipboard in Finder.

Is this picture on the Clipboard a JPEG image?  

OK.  Now I have managed to paste the image from the Clipboard into Appleworks twice, once as a Word Processing file and once as a Painting file.  Are these images JPEG?  I have done nothing to the configuration of Appleworks, so everything is as it was installed.

Next, I will attach one of these Appleworks files to an email and send it to myself.  I can't do that now because my email just became screwed up for some reason.  If i receive these attachments, and they open in Picture Viewer, then I assume that is proof that they are JPEG.

Thanks,

DaveD


----------



## DaveD (Nov 5, 2003)

DaveD said:
			
		

> toast, this is the kind of thing that I thought would be suggested.  I didn't think I needed complex software for this task.
> 
> I follow you up to the very end--
> "Open your screenshot and select Export from the same File menu in Picture Viewer."
> ...




Later that day...

Whew!  I wresteled with GraphicConverter for awhile and finally got the job done.  It is easy when you know how, but impossible when you don't know where to go first.

Thanks to everybody for trying to help.

DaveD


----------



## Arden (Nov 5, 2003)

DaveD said:
			
		

> toast, this is the kind of thing that I thought would be suggested.  I didn't think I needed complex software for this task.
> 
> I follow you up to the very end--
> "Open your screenshot and select Export from the same File menu in Picture Viewer."
> ...


 Nothing is JPEG until you save it as such.  When you copy an image, the pixel arrangement for that image goes into memory and you can paste it into any image-supporting application.  It doesn't get stored as a JPEG in memory, just colored pixels.

Anyway, I'm glad you got your problem worked out.  I myself am one of the few remaining OS 9 users on this board, so if you have any more questions feel free to ask me.


----------

